# vw beetle conversion



## Cube Donahue (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.e-volks.com/about.html


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi;
I bought a 1971 beetle conversion, and they have many more that have been done, and the Beetle was one of the many early cars that has been used thru the years for converting to Electric.  You just have to decide what you want in the vehicle -- range or speed or both... I want range in mine , yet I went for the higher Voltage Motor to gain speed and I hope range... only time will tell.... As I don't have it yet... I will get it after Christmas... So yes, it is possible to Convert a Bug !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## houseoffubar (Nov 18, 2007)

Beetles are a good choice, if for no other reason than their light weight. This cannot be overstated in it's importance for an EV. Check out Austin EV there are also several type1 VW's, as well as just about everything else. http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/type


----------



## nutsandvoltsvw (Oct 29, 2007)

Greetings,
After watching KIWI EV build his car, pretty excellent documentation, I finally got my butt in gear and put my beginnings on my web site. This is a 1971 Volkswagen Square back, a Beetle wagon so to speak... I will keep you up to date as things move along... I expect to be done by spring...


Next items are to finish the motor mounts and then the battery boxes...

This will be 120 volts...with two additional batteries for accessories...

Robert

This is the web site
http://jbkenterprises.net/ElectricVehicle.html

http://jbkenterprises.net/ElectricVehicle.html


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi;
WHY DO you call the two --- real bad jobs ---- ???????????????????  
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Lexus;
To a point I would agree with you,, BUT, IF they would have had the Work you Suggest done to them , I WOULD NOT have been able to Buy the one that I Bought.. I can do the Body work or have it done and the Other work that it needs in time, as I CAN AFFORD it.... OTHERWISE it would have been out of my PRICE Range... NOT all Of us can afford Perfect cars to start out with... The Conversion IS Costing Enough AS it is.  
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Lexus;
I think I can figure out what you are saying ???
But I don't know what a kewl is, or a BTW or a LOL ??? Other than that I assume that everything is ok. Also I don't really know what a Blog is or how to impliment it, But I will be keeping a notebook, I don't have a Digital Camera, can't aford it...
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Lexus;
I think that I know what you are saying ?????
But, I don't know What a kwel is , or a BTW or a LOL ??????????
I don't know exactly what a blog is or how to do it, but I plan to Keep a notebook, I don't have a Digital Camera for pictures, as I can't afford it.. 
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Lexus;
I didn't see page two, So I thought my computer had not gone through...Sorry for the repeat !!!!!
But I still don't know How I would go about starting a Blog that others can read ????  
THANKS Marty


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

My car was a Beetle at one time, (at least the pan was).
Also check out the EV Album.


----------

